# New Orleans Gonorrhea Cure Crate



## nhpharm (Apr 4, 2017)

Picked this up the past weekend and thought it was pretty cool!  Seems that most advertising for this type of medicine didn't survive...I guess people didn't reuse these crates to put stuff in (for obvious reasons, I guess).  The top shows that it was sent to West Point, Texas...according to the person I bought it from, it was full of bottles when found but her husband gave them all away to his buddies.  Wish I had one to go with the box but oh well...I have seen the bottles from time to time (albeit without labels).


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 4, 2017)

That is pretty cool! And not a common topic.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow, that is cool as hell.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 7, 2017)

I really appreciate the comments from iggyworf and sandchip!  The forum sure has changed over the years...appears it is now a land of lurkers.  92 views and 2 comments.  I posted about a milk bottle a while back...855 views, one comment (months after I posted it), and that was it.  There are really just a handful of people keeping this forum alive (I'll admit that I'm probably not one of them).


----------



## sandchip (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah, I know what you mean.  I always just thought I was a threadkiller.  A like button might help out for those that won't take the time to type something.


----------



## whittled (Apr 9, 2017)

Here's a go with on EBAY, Cardboard-Sign-HGC-Acme-Chemical-Co-NEW-ORLEANS-Louisiana, kinda cheap.
Painless probably doesn't include the 6 gauge needles or whatever they had back then.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 10, 2017)

That's very cool!  I wonder if this was after they got hammered by the government for false claims on the Gonorrhea cure as it seems to be skirting that issue.


----------



## whittled (Apr 11, 2017)

This is from "The Era Druggist" 1911. Maybe you can trace to address. 1914 was the same.

NEW ORLEANS
Aarons, Augustus, 545 Magazine-Mfr. Vet.
Remedies.
_*Acme Chemical Mfg. Co. (Ltd.), 738
Tchoupitoulas-Mfrs. Prop. Meds.*_
Adams, Chas. H.. 329 Tchoupitoulas-Mfr.
& Im . Spices. etc.
Alexan er Co. The M. Н., 741 Water
Mrrs. Roca andy Syrup.
American Paint Works, 654 S. Water


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 11, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> I really appreciate the comments from iggyworf and sandchip!  The forum sure has changed over the years...appears it is now a land of lurkers.  92 views and 2 comments.  I posted about a milk bottle a while back...855 views, one comment (months after I posted it), and that was it.  There are really just a handful of people keeping this forum alive (I'll admit that I'm probably not one of them).



A lot of the old stalwarts from the past have migrated to the groups on facebook.  It's a darned shame in my opinion.   I don't find those groups as accessible, particularly to people who are bringing new stuff in and asking questions.    But we've lost some good people to FB like Jeff Noordsy and Matt of patent medicine fame.   

I prefer the format over here, although I tend to lurk a bit more than I used to.    ACL sodas and ABM bottles aren't really my thing.    I like the older glass and I collect inks, so it's definitely slower here for stuff I prefer.    But still a lot of new and interesting stuff comes through the door here.

Jim G

P.S.   I LOVE the gonorrhea cure box.   That one is great.  Fascinating that someone saved it.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 11, 2017)

I  like this site way better. I actually despise face(feces)book. I do wish more bottle people would post on this site.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 11, 2017)

Very clean , rare crate, which , would be a great man cave item for that special person. Doubt the wife would allow it to be used as a side table in the living room! I'm on a couple of closed groups on facebook, (relics & hunting), but not a bottle group. I would post more and reply more, but for family and work, usually I post late, due to time or activity. Just glad to see this site running , it has a wealth of information and a great group of diggers, finders, and posters.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 11, 2017)

The sad thing with FB is that the data is there for just a short time.  Data posted on this forum 10 years ago can still be seen today so it is just a wealth of information.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 11, 2017)

My wife thought it was pretty cool too but I suspect she won't let me put it in the entry cabinet.  We'll see!


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 11, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> My wife thought it was pretty cool too but I suspect she won't let me put it in the entry cabinet.  We'll see!


,   Would make an interesting coffee table, with a clear glass display case top, with period syringe, glass hypodermic with needles, the leather wrapped bullhead hammer, and a cauterizing rod and period advertising for quack STD medicine.


----------

